# Virtual Picture In Picture (PIP)



## RoamioJeff

Say you're watching Netfix or another app on Tivo, and you want to keep an eye on a live tuner (breaking news, weather, sports).

Suggestion is for the ability to toggle on/off the live video window in the upper right of the screen while in a video app like Netflix, in the same way that the video window is available when you're in the TiVo menus.

But, wait, that's not all!

Make this a global feature so that if you are watching a TiVo recording or a live tuner, the smaller video window could be displayed with the content of another tuner as above.

Again, this would be a killer feature (IMHO) for keeping tabs on breaking news, threatening weather, and sports.

Thoughts?
Discuss?


----------



## Dan203

TiVo hasn't bothered with PIP of any kind in 18 years, so i doubt it


----------



## Mikeguy

Well, it also didn't do SkipMode for 17 years . . . .  And it already has a blueprint for PIP with the in-laid screen on the TiVo Central screen.


----------



## Dan203

It's entirely, technically possible. I just don't think they think it's important for a DVR to have PIP. And I agree. Why the hell would you want to try to watch two things at once when you can just record something and watch it later? But to be fair I'm not a sports guy, and I'm told that's a scenario where people like to use PIP.


----------



## Mikeguy

Multi-tasking can be a good thing, at times. And one should never discount fun.


----------



## TonyD79

Dan203 said:


> It's entirely, technically possible. I just don't think they think it's important for a DVR to have PIP. And I agree. Why the hell would you want to try to watch two things at once when you can just record something and watch it later? But to be fair I'm not a sports guy, and I'm told that's a scenario where people like to use PIP.


We've had this discussion before. There are live things. Sports. News. Weather.

Computers do it. Why have multiple windows? Just look at one thing at a time.

Geez. Why does TiVo have have live buffers? Just record!


----------



## sgibbs33

The PIP doesn't have to be active all the time. I would want it to pop open when detecting Home Automation events 
a) video doorbell rings (show the front door camera)
b) video babymonitor audio detection (baby cries)
c) phone rings (Network Caller ID)
d) IFTTT events (this is an area that's about to explode in popularity)


----------



## Mikeguy

With front door cameras becoming more popular, would be a nice idea.


----------



## adessmith

sgibbs33 said:


> The PIP doesn't have to be active all the time. I would want it to pop open when detecting Home Automation events
> a) video doorbell rings (show the front door camera)
> b) video babymonitor audio detection (baby cries)
> c) phone rings (Network Caller ID)
> d) IFTTT events (this is an area that's about to explode in popularity)


Haha, Tivo isn't quite that "cutting edge". I can't see them ever doing anything this awesome.
I do find it interesting that PIP as a technology came and went at a time where it was not nearly as useful as it could be today.
I remember back when my parents owned a TV with PIP, our cable company required cable boxes, so if you wanted to utilize the PIP, you had to rent TWO cable boxes. In fact, a lot of people didn't get the concept of "multiple inputs" back then. The TVs usually had dual tuners, but you had to set each of the to channel 4 and use two cable boxes. I think the manufacturers thought that PIP never caught on because it was a bad idea. Personally I think the idea was great, but it was a bad implementation and too complicated at the time for people to bother setting it up. I think with today's technology, building it into a DVR would allow PIP to work as it was envisioned back when it was first introduced, especially with the multiple streams of content we have (Live TV and Streaming Apps).


----------



## beryrinaldo

I've always hoped for a PIP feature on my TiVo - I like watching live sports and PIP is a nice feature for keeping an eye on another game and bouncing back and forth.

To bump this up a notch, I'd like to see a 4-way split screen where I could watch 4 tuners live - March Madness in these early rounds often has multiple basketball games running simultaneously.


----------



## ccoulson

I'd love to see PiP on my Tivo as well. I have a Dish system with Hopper and it works great! Fantastic for sporting events. It supports PiP with various sizes, and you can also due "multi-view" which lets you have 2, 4, or 6 equal size screens with easy audio switching from pane to pane. 6 panes gets a bit tough on my 42", but 4 is awesome. Maybe I have to get a bigger TV!


----------



## Mikeguy

ccoulson said:


> I'd love to see PiP on my Tivo as well. I have a Dish system with Hopper and it works great! Fantastic for sporting events. It supports PiP with various sizes, and you can also due "multi-view" which lets you have 2, 4, or 6 equal size screens with easy audio switching from pane to pane. 6 panes gets a bit tough on my 42", but 4 is awesome. Maybe I have to get a bigger TV!


It's like the Situation Room! 

Comes in very handy for TiVo re-sets or setting up multiple transfers from a slow TiVo box--put the TiVo feed in one box and a real show on another, and ease the pain.


----------



## mattyro7878

Plus nowadays you can have TCF on along with your program!!!!!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

If you look at the Layer3 TV thread here on TCF you can see screenshots of 5 tuners being displayed at once while browsing your shows list I believe.


----------



## ADG

PIP is the one feature I've always submitted as my request to tivo.


----------



## Tom Hayes

RoamioJeff said:


> Say you're watching Netfix or another app on Tivo, and you want to keep an eye on a live tuner (breaking news, weather, sports).
> 
> Suggestion is for the ability to toggle on/off the live video window in the upper right of the screen while in a video app like Netflix, in the same way that the video window is available when you're in the TiVo menus.
> 
> But, wait, that's not all!
> 
> Make this a global feature so that if you are watching a TiVo recording or a live tuner, the smaller video window could be displayed with the content of another tuner as above.
> 
> Again, this would be a killer feature (IMHO) for keeping tabs on breaking news, threatening weather, and sports.
> 
> Thoughts?
> Discuss?


I just fired up my TIVO Roamio OTA last night and started messing with it tonight trying to find the PIP option without any luck!  After Googling I ended up here and you nailed it! I had a satellite receiver in the late 80's I could do this on and here we are 30 years later with a device with 4 tuners and you can only use one but you can record four! Seriously! I might be returning it to Amazon!


----------



## jrtroo

This feature has never been offered! Not listed here, there, or anywhere! Not sure why you thought it was! There are other use cases that seriously reduce the need! No issues with you wanting this!


----------



## JoeKustra

Wow!


----------



## shwru980r

Tom Hayes said:


> I just fired up my TIVO Roamio OTA last night and started messing with it tonight trying to find the PIP option without any luck!  After Googling I ended up here and you nailed it! I had a satellite receiver in the late 80's I could do this on and here we are 30 years later with a device with 4 tuners and you can only use one but you can record four! Seriously! I might be returning it to Amazon!


You could do PIP with your TV. Just split the coax and have one cable going to the Roamio and one cable going to the TV. This way you have a fifth tuner that is dedicated to live TV.


----------



## RoamioJeff

shwru980r said:


> You could do PIP with your TV. Just split the coax and have one cable going to the Roamio and one cable going to the TV. This way you have a fifth tuner that is dedicated to live TV.


On most cable systems that will not work. The signal you split to the TV will not be viewable (encrypted) without an additional cable box. And the vast majority of TiVo owners have a TiVo to replace a cable box.

Per my OP, TiVo could make a software change to provide PIP right on the TiVo.


----------



## shwru980r

RoamioJeff said:


> On most cable systems that will not work. The signal you split to the TV will not be viewable (encrypted) without an additional cable box. And the vast majority of TiVo owners have a TiVo to replace a cable box.
> 
> Per my OP, TiVo could make a software change to provide PIP right on the TiVo.


The post I replied to mentioned that they were using a Roamio OTA. I assumed they were using OTA which will work for PIP on a TV that supports it.


----------



## mickrussom

RoamioJeff said:


> Again, this would be a killer feature (IMHO) for keeping tabs on breaking news, threatening weather, and sports. Thoughts? Discuss?


yes, I just asked tivo via support for this. both single PIP like the old days and TILE MODE for 4 or 6 tuner tiles. This is great for sports watchers. Right now I end up watching NHL on the computer on streams and the tivo for baseball, etc.


----------



## RoamioJeff

mickrussom said:


> yes, I just asked tivo via support for this. both single PIP like the old days and TILE MODE for 4 or 6 tuner tiles. This is great for sports watchers. Right now I end up watching NHL on the computer on streams and the tivo for baseball, etc.


Four / six tiles would be awsome.


----------



## TonyD79

mickrussom said:


> yes, I just asked tivo via support for this. both single PIP like the old days and TILE MODE for 4 or 6 tuner tiles. This is great for sports watchers. Right now I end up watching NHL on the computer on streams and the tivo for baseball, etc.


I do like pip on my tv. I use a mini to drive a second input for pip. Pretty simple solution.

I've had pip on a couple of DVRs and they tended to be clumsy to use (easier to use my tv pip) but it is still a great feature.


----------



## philco782

Dude yeah i would kill to be able to watch multiple tuners simultaneously on one screen.


----------



## Furmaniac

ccoulson said:


> I'd love to see PiP on my Tivo as well. I have a Dish system with Hopper and it works great! Fantastic for sporting events. It supports PiP with various sizes, and you can also due "multi-view" which lets you have 2, 4, or 6 equal size screens with easy audio switching from pane to pane. 6 panes gets a bit tough on my 42", but 4 is awesome. Maybe I have to get a bigger TV!


Don't we have PIP using the right button while we're watching TV on TiVo? You can see the action on any of your Tuners and switch to it if you like.


----------



## philco782

Furmaniac said:


> Don't we have PIP using the right button while we're watching TV on TiVo? You can see the action on any of your Tuners and switch to it if you like.


I don't follow. That doesn't do anything but show the info textbox.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furmaniac

philco782 said:


> I don't follow. That doesn't do anything but show the info textbox.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes you are right it's not a live picture. 
I went from Dish Network to TiVo but I switched to Spectrum TV..The main reason was for dish's Dish Pass which is wishlist on TiVo. 
The rest of TiVo is very disappointing compared to Dish Network. The onepass shouldn't just ask new or new & reruns, it should also give the choice of weekly, Monday through Friday or daily ...like a manual recording does.
Wishlist folders should be for one passes too, like Dish has. Frankly, I'm very disappointed in Tivo. Not as great as I thought it would be. I wish Echostar Dish Network had taken over TiVo. They have the best DVR Developers.


----------



## jlb

Tonight is a perfect example of where I would use it....Patriots/Chiefs and game 2 of the ALCS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveB673

I did a search tonight, but TiVo only had this: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Does-Picture-in-Picture-Work-on-TiVo-DVRs
Still no PIP.


----------

